# Ladies do most men not spend enough time on foreplay?



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Steamy sexiness= LOTS of foreplay. For both of us


----------



## ProlyphiQ (Jul 1, 2010)

I know this question was more posed at females, but from a male perspective, it really depends on the female. I've dated some girls (**ahem**ENFP's :laughing that all I have to do is gently kiss the back of her neck to bring out her inner rapist. 

Then there are other types that need to get the oven hot before you decide to cook...excuse the metaphor haha :laughing:

Both are equally fun and adventurous to explore, but the same approach doesn't work for everybody.

..as for me [and probably most males], I'm still like a kid in puberty and can pretty much call a boner on command, so creativity becomes paramount


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

There's no such thing as too much foreplay.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Im preety sure there is. You can die of exaustion you know?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> You're still so young, so if you're hooking up with younger girls, they're probably too inexperienced to know what they like yet. I mean, it will feel good, but they won't have much to base it on. This, of course, coming from personal experience.
> 
> I tend to be a bit impatient, especially if I'm busy, so I just want to get off. I'm ok with a few minutes of foreplay, but I want to get down to business. *There are occasions when I can schedule enough time for a long night of steamy sexiness*, but especially if I'm living with someone, I just want the sex. I'm such an ESTJ!


Jesus, you are so planned that you schedule sex. WOW THAT SUCKS! Doesn't that make it suck?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Im preety sure there is. You can die of exaustion you know?


 
Won't happen. I know from experience. I just became very hot and a little sick to my stomach.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Jesus, you are so planned that you schedule sex. WOW THAT SUCKS! Doesn't that make it suck?


 
Lol. My entire life is planned. Sex was pretty much scheduled when I was living with my ISTJ ex boyfriend for two years. He worked a lot. Now that I'm single, I'm a little more spontaneous, but I still have to make plans to decide if I'd actually sleep with a guy. I'm really picky about that. When I have very few responsibilities, I'm much more spontaneous. When I have a lot going on in my life, I schedule absolutely everything!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Lol. My entire life is planned. Sex was pretty much scheduled when I was living with my ISTJ ex boyfriend for two years. He worked a lot. Now that I'm single, I'm a little more spontaneous, but I still have to make plans to decide if I'd actually sleep with a guy. I'm really picky about that. When I have very few responsibilities, I'm much more spontaneous. When I have a lot going on in my life, *I schedule absolutely everything!*


AHHHHHH! THIS IS A NIGHTMARE FOR ME!

Anyway, it seems like that would make sex suck. Dude, I once lived with an ESFJ guy and his ESTJ wife, and they both were just like that. They said that I could stay with them for 6 months. I lived there two weeks before I was evicted, LOL.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I love it!!!


You love the fact that I was evicted......YOU BITCH! lol, just kidding.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. No. I love schedules! And to-do lists! And deadlines! And goals!!!!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. No. I love schedules! And to-do lists! And deadlines! And goals!!!!


Lol, you seem like a good person in real life, but I think that if you knew me in real life you would murder me. I am the exact opposite of that; schedules and deadlines drive me to drink.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

You are so cute! I think I'd forgive you because of that!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> You are so cute! I think I'd forgive you because of that!


Ugggh, not sure if I could forgive you, lol. Remember I've lived with SJ's and they really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. Yeah, best not to live with us... But back to foreplay...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. Yeah, best not to live with us... But back to foreplay...


So how far does the planning go? What would sex with you be like? Let me guess......

10:00-10:05pm rubbing/touching
10:05-10:15pm oral sex
10:15-10:16 apply hershey's syrup and or whipped cream
10:16-10:25 more oral intercourse
10:25-11:00 Penetration
11:00 End session. **NOTE: If session goes 1 minute over, then we must immediately stop regardless of whether or not climax was reached. After all, remember there are other things to do and more important things besides sex, though.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. Close. I'm a massage therapist though, so there better be more touching than that! And no, it's not exactly _that_ scheduled. It's more like, "we are going to watch a movie or have sex." Again, this was after living together for over 2 years. Trust me, I had LOTS of spontaneous sex in that time too. 

lol. I had a boyfriend once who didn't want sex as much as I did, so I would have midnight rapes. There was no foreplay involved, but I got off. And no, that was not scheduled. If I woke up, it happened.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

And there will be severe consequences if I do not climax.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. Close. I'm a massage therapist though, so there better be more touching than that! And no, it's not exactly _that_ scheduled. It's more like, "we are going to watch a movie or have sex." Again, this was after living together for over 2 years. Trust me, I had LOTS of spontaneous sex in that time too.
> 
> lol. I had a boyfriend once who didn't want sex as much as I did, so I would have midnight rapes. There was no foreplay involved, but I got off. And no, that was not scheduled. If I woke up, it happened.


LOL, who the hell would prefer to watch a movie than to have sex? To hell with movies, just give me the good stuff? Also, would there be a definite start and end time? 



KrystRay said:


> And there will be severe consequences if I do not climax.


Don't worry, I always make sure that they climax. In fact their satisfaction is more important than mine.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

You're 18. You still have a LOT of sex to have before you get there. This guy was in his 30's.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

And no, not a definite time, but there was within a time frame. There is much more to life than just sex! But like I said, give it some time and you'll come to that conclusion on your own.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe that's why so many married couples are miserable though? IDK!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> You're 18. You still have a LOT of sex to have before you get there. This guy was in his 30's.


I'm 21, who where the hell did you get age 18 from? Maybe you are confusing me with my 18 year old brother who also posts on this forum, "Pulp Fiction Fan"?

Lol, and what are you saying, that I'm not good enough for you? Like you are some type of grand samurai master of sex? _Train hard and then you may reach the level of the master?_What the hell?


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol! You are SO cute!!! Sorry, I guess I was confused... But yeah, it's kind of like training I guess. You've got about another 10 years before you get to the point where the wind blows and you're not phased by it. Keep it up Stud!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol! You are SO cute!!! Sorry, I guess I was confused... But yeah, it's kind of like training I guess. You've got about another 10 years before you get to the point where the wind blows and you're not phased by it. Keep it up Stud!


**Kung fu bows**


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> With the right guy, I'm not above using the backseat of a car or the bathroom counter of some random fast food restaurant. Great conversation is sometimes the only foreplay needed.


Apparently I'm not above using the kitchen floor either.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

I am getting too tired to rant about taking it slow. But seriously, foreplay = good.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> Apparently I'm not above using the kitchen floor either.


Try the bathroom vanity of your beach house one afternoon, while you have friends in the house who are now entertaining your kids lol. Just the idea that people are close by is exciting. And sitting on a vanity where he can see everything from every angle in the mirror (what is it with guys and mirrors?)

Anyway, back to the whole foreplay thing. I do love it when I'm in the mood for it, but alot of the time I just want the penetration damn it.
I don't think it needs to be a long time, frankly I would get past the ecstasy and move into boredom, but it certainly has it's place. Spontaneity is good too, like suddenly ripping his pants down and .... without any warning.


----------

